# Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

Huhu zusammen,

ich habe mich mal der Suche bedient und nach verschiedenen Folien schlau gemacht. Die meisten User empfehlen die Folie von NG, ich finde diese aber recht teuer. 

Hier sieht man aber auch eine nette Übersicht der Foliendaten. 

Auf der anderen Seite scheue ich mich auch irgendwie die 3,70 Folien vom Bölsorf in Unna zu kaufen...

Frage 1:
Mir ist klar, dass man gerade bei der Folie nicht sparen darf, aber muss es wirklich NG sein oder gibt es vergleichbare Qualitäten zu niedriegeren Preisen?

Frage 2:
Hat denn schon jemand Langzeiterfahrungen mit Folien und kann diese Empfehlen? Wie ist das Verlegen, vor allem bei Steilwänden?


----------



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Um konkreter zu werden: Ich meine PVC-Folie )


----------



## Mühle (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Sven,

ich habe eine andere Folie, die liegt seit ca. 12 Jahren im Teich und ist noch nicht undicht  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## thias (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Sven,

ich kann nur was zu 1. sagen:

nein, muss es nicht, wenn man aber Beratungsleistung von NG in Anspruch genommen hat, ist es fair, dort zu kaufen.
Bei der Qualität von NG geht man natürlich kein Risiko ein, da ist alles 1A, sozusagen auf der sicheren Seite  
Wenn man billigere kauft, kann man Glück oder auch Pech haben... .
Es gibt sicher auch vergleichbare Qualität woanders, aber s.o.

Ich habe NG-Folie und war sehr zufrieden, die Zuschnitte waren einwandfrei verarbeitet, schnelle Lieferung, Abrollplan etc. alles bestens...


----------



## patty4 (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo!

Ich war mit der Schnelligkeit der Bearbeitung und dem Tempo der Lieferung sehr zufrieden.... (hatte ein bischen zeitdruck).

Montag Schnittplan gefaxt - Dienstag Vorkasse Re. bezahlt - Donnerstag war meine Folie da.

War zwar nur ca. 20m² .... aber den Service finde ich  .

Außerdem gibts beim Folienkauf auch noch die ausführlichen NG - Planungsunterlagen dazu....: - ist auch nicht schlecht.

Zu anderen Anbietern kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## A6er (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo,

bei mir im Gartencenter um die Ecke kostet die Folie "Alfafol" von Oase in 1mm Stärke EUR 3,99 / qm.
Oase gibt auf die Folie 15 Jahre Garantie.

Die werde ich mir nächste Woche auch zulegen.

Habe auch lange hin und her überlegt (auch ob PVC oder EPDM).

Irgendwie werden sich die Folien bei namhaften Herstellern qualitativ kaum unterscheiden (ausser beim Preis  ).


----------



## Eddie (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo.
Tu dir nur selbst den Gefallen und spare nicht an der Qualität und Dicke. Ausserdem beachte die Verlegevorschriften und deck die Folie danach ab weil PVC-Folie nicht UV-beständig ist. Meinen Teich baue ich nach 5 Jahren gerade neu ........  

Gruß Eddie


----------



## geecebird (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Eddie,

warum baust du neu, was war das Problem oder der Fehler, den du ggf. gemacht hast? *neugierig frag*


----------



## thias (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie werden sich die Folien bei namhaften Herstellern qualitativ kaum unterscheiden (ausser beim Preis  ).


 
... ich denke doch.
Fragen der Qualitätssicherung bei der Herstellung, zweilagig (wie bei NG) UV-Beständigkeit, Umweltverträglichkeit bei Entsorgung, Dehnungsverhalten - ganz wichtig!  uvm.
NG hat da jahrelang dran optimiert und Praxiserfahrungen einfließen lassen
PVC ist nicht PVC :


----------



## A6er (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Dann würde mich mal interessieren, wer mit einer "billigen PVC-Folie" z.B. von Oase negative Erfahrungen gemacht hat!
Lt. Oase geben die 15 Jahre Garantie  und lt. Beschreibung ist diese "UV-beständig".
Ohne die genauen Garantiebedingungen zu kennen heisst das für mich, dass ich die Folie mehr oder weniger ein paar Stunden pro Tag der Sonne aussetzen kann bzw. wenn diese innerhalb der Garantiezeit, welche ja mit 15 Jahren nicht gerade knapp bemessen ist, aufgrund der UV-Einstrahlung defekt geht, einen Ersatzanspruch habe, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Moin Rüdiger,

wenn ich sowas bauen wie Thias, werde ich sicher nicht darauf warten, dass mir die Sonne die Folie zerbrutzelt.... oder würdest Du so einen Schwimmteich wieder neu erbauen wollen?
Vielleicht ersetzen die Dir dann die Folie - aber was ist mit den restlichen Einbauten (Uferbefestigung, Verputzungen auf der Folie etc.)? Die darf man dann alle rausreißen und neu machen.

Wir haben eine Ubbink-Folie im Teich - gekauft im Baumarkt, weil einfach nichts anderes drin war. 
An den Stellen, wo sie der Sonne ausgesetzt ist, ist sie schon ziemlich hart.
M.M.n. sollte man bei jeder PVC-Folie dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht dauerhaft den Sonnenstrahlen ausgesetzt ist. DAS ist aus meiner Sicht der beste Schutz gegen brüchig werden.


----------



## geecebird (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Annett, das mit den zwei zusammengeschweissten Folien, das ist in der Tat ein Vorteil. Dennoch ist die NG-Folie mit rund 7,80 pro m² irgendwie schweineteuer. Scheint aber echt Qualität zu sein. Ich habe noch ein paar Tage Zeit, bis ich mich entscheiden muss. Mal sehen...

Schönes Wochenende zusammen...

... und ab geht es in die Skihalle Neuss zum Feiern ;o)


----------



## A6er (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Schadet Sonnenlicht der Folie eigentlich nur an evtl. Stellen, wo die Folie nicht unter Wasser ist oder schadet Sonnenlicht auch der Folie unterwasser?

Bei mir kommt sowieso max 3 Std. am Tag die Sonne hin (im Sommer wenn sie ohne Wolken scheint).


----------



## thias (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Schadet Sonnenlicht der Folie eigentlich nur an evtl. Stellen, wo die Folie nicht unter Wasser ist oder schadet Sonnenlicht auch der Folie unterwasser?
> 
> Bei mir kommt sowieso max 3 Std. am Tag die Sonne hin (im Sommer wenn sie ohne Wolken scheint).


 
... nun, dann hält sie ein paar Jahre länger : 
Aber verspröden wird sie.
Obwohl NG sehr UV-stabile Folie hat, empfehlen sie die Abdeckung innerhalb der ersten paar Jahre.

Wasser absorbiert normaler Weise UV, jedenfalls das, was bei uns ankommt. Aber die Strahlung reicht trotzdem etliche cm ins Wasser (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist sie bei 50 cm Tiefe nicht mehr zerstörend)

Aber das kann sich auch ändern, wie ich gefunden habe:


> Die Absorption von UV-Strahlung durch Wasser beginnt nennenswert erst bei Wellenlängen unterhalb von 240 nm. Längerwellige Strahlung, die Biomoleküle treffen kann, wird von Wasser dagegen fast gar nicht absorbiert. Die wird aber durch den stratosphärische Ozongürtel herausgefiltert. Sauerstoff und Ozon sind bekanntlich hervorragende UV-Filter. Aus diesem Grunde sollte (zumindest bei intaktem Ozongürtel) das Leben im Wasser vor Strahlung geschützt sein.


----------



## A6er (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

So,
nun habe ich mir doch EPDM Folie 1,15mm bestellt bei www.teichbedarf24.de. Diese gibt es dort gerade im Angebot für EUR 5,90 /qm.

Hoffe, die Folie von dort ist o.K!


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Rüdiger

Habe meine EPDM Folie auch bei Teichbedarf24.de gekauft.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann mich nicht beklagen.

Was die Qualität der Folien angeht kann ich nur sagen, dass man sich da nicht nach dem Preis richten soll.

Teuer bedeutet nicht immer gut oder besser.
Oft bezahlt man damit nur den guten Namen.
Im Endeffekt kommen die meisten Folien eh von selben Hersteller, dessen Namen man nicht kennt und jeder Händler klebt da seinen Aufkleber drauf oder lässt sein Logo mit einwalzen.
Und plötzlich gibt es preisunterschiede von mehreren Euros.
So ist es fast überall.


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Daniel,

bei EPDM ist das m.W.n. tatsächlich so, dass es dafür nur seeehr wenig, wenn nicht gar nur einen, Hersteller (Firestone?  ) gibt.
Daher auch immer dieses "krumme" Einheiten, sowohl bei der Dicke, als auch beim Rastermaß.... 

Bei PVC wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, ob es nicht doch Qualitätsunterschiede gibt. Siehe Naturagart mit den zwei Folienschichten und ohne Regenerat.


----------



## klaido (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Daniel, hallo Rüdiger,

habe mir auch die 1,14 mm EPDM Folie geholt, allerdings bei teichfolie.de. Der Paketpreis mit Vlies war am günstigsten, außerdem waren die sehr kulant bei der Bezahlart. Uns war bei dem Batzen ( ) ein wenig mulmig bei Vorkasse, wir konnten aber per Nachnahme zahlen.

Was die Qualität anging: Ich habe noch nicht viele Folien verlegt, aber die beiden Gärtner, die Claudia und mich unterstützt haben oops, waren ganz begeistert.

Was spricht bei fast gleichem Preis eigentlich noch für PVC?

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## A6er (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Ich habe die Folie gestern erhalten und heute verlegt (zumindest mal provisorisch).
Die Falten müssen noch weitestgehends kaschiert werden, aber die Verlegung war sehr einfach, da trotz den heutigen Temperaturen von ca. 14 Grad die Folie total weich war!
Das mit den Falten herausbekommen gestaltet sich so schon schwierig genug. Möchte nicht wissen, wie bei PVC-Folie bei den Temperaturen aussehen würde... 

Was noch für PVC spricht?
Nun, nach wie vor der Preis.
Bei nur 2 Euro Unterschied pro QM wäre das bei mir immerhin > 150 Euro günstiger gewesen.
Habe mich aber trotzdem für EPDM entschieden, in der Hoffnung, dass die länger hält...

Leider kann (möchte) ich noch keine Wasser einfüllen.
Der Sandkasten unserer Nachbarkinder ist ca. 1,5m von unserem Garten bzw. Teich entfernt.
Da muss erst noch ein Zaun her, bevor der erste Tropfen fliest....


----------



## geecebird (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Um dieses Thema von meiner abzuschließen, habe ich mich nach langem Überlegen dann am Ende doch für die deutlich teurere PVC-Folie von Naturagart entschieden. 

Anbei die Beweggründe, die anderen Usern ggf. bei der Entscheidung helfen könnten.


Ich hatte Connections zu einem großen Hersteller, der hier auch immer wieder im Forum referenziert wurde. Mir wurde vertraulich gesagt, dass man die Folie selber importiert und es dann nur mit dem eigenen Namen weiter vertreibt. 
Naturagart hat mich in den Werten und in der Aufmachung überzeugt. Wer eine Teichbauberatung benötigt, ist dort willkommen. Die anfänglichen 300,- Euro würden dann mit dem Auftrag verrechnet. Ich denke, das ist fair.
Der eintscheidene Vorteil schien mir allerdings zu sein, dass die 1mm Folie in Wirklichkeit aus 2 x 0,5mm Folie zusammengeschweisst wird. Sollte also mal die erste Hälfte einen Fehler aufweisen, so hat man guten Chancen, dass die zweiten 0,5mm halten. Das erhöht die Lebensdauer.

So, nun muss ich die Folie ausmessen und werde dann im Laufe der Woche bestellen.


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Sven,

bist Du Dir bei Punkt 2 mit 300Euronen sicher?
Ich dachte immer, das sei eine Null weniger.


----------



## geecebird (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Guten Morgen Annett,

ja, mir wurde es so gesagt. Ich hatte letzte Woche mal generell angefragt und mich doof gestellt. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass man auch den ganzen Teich planen lassen kann. Das würde dann eben diese 300,- Euronen kosten. Bei Auftrag würden diese dann zu 100% verrechnet.


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hi,

stolzer Preis. 

Und, nimmst Du das Planungsangebot in Anspruch?
Jetzt, wo Du eh dort die Folie kaufen willst.

Ich würde es schon aus reiner Neugier machen. 
Ob man dann alles so umsetzt, ist ja ne andere Frage. Und wir hier im Forum lernen vielleicht auch noch was dazu.


----------



## geecebird (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Annett,

wie du an meinem Teichbautagebuch im Link der Signatur erkennen kannst, bin ich bereits fertig und ich muss mich sputen, denn meine Fischis wollen so langsam in ein ordentliches Becken. Von daher wird es nur noch die reine nackte Bestellung geben, ohne weiteren Service. Tut mir leid, hätte ich dann vorher machen müssen. Aber Recht hättest du eigentlich ;o)


----------



## thias (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Muss es wirklich Folie von Naturagart sein?*

Hallo Sven, Hallo Annett,

das mit den etwa 300 € sind die Bauanleitungen, Planvorlagen für Teiche, Schwimmteiche und Bäche sowie Tipps für Teichpflege und Pflanzen usw. Meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall lohnenswert, ein ganzer Stapel sehr interessanter Broschüren. Einen Großteil "meines Wissens" habe ich daraus bezogen. 
Wenn du die Folie dort kauftst, bestell die Broschüren mit. (Bei der Pflanzbroschüre musst du aber glaube ich auch Pflanzen kaufen, die sind aber auch gut).
Für die individuelle Teichplanung zahlt man weniger, ich denke unter 50 € (habe ich aber auch nicht in Anspruch genommen  , sie fanden meinen Plan o.k., aber wir haben auch darüber diskutiert, jeder Kunde hat ein "Kontigent an Beratungsleistung").

@ Klaus


> Was spricht bei fast gleichem Preis eigentlich noch für PVC?


Z.B. dass man sie problemlos kleben kann (mit PVC). Wenn man eine Verbundmatte aufbringen will, geht es nur so. Das war für mich ein k.o.-Kriterium. 
Bekommt man EPDM auch entsprechend Aufmaß im Raster gefertigt ?
Das Kleben von EPDM erscheint mir auch nicht so einfach machbar.... habe da aber keine Erfahrung.
Bei etwas aufwändigeren Anlagen muss man Kleben an der Dammdurchführung oder bei Staustufen in Bächen etc...
Bei PVC ist das nicht ein Kleber, sondern ein Quellschweißmittel, das PVC selber wird angelöst.


----------

